# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Վավերագրական կինո

## Askalaf

Ոնց որ թե այսպիսի թեմա չկար։
Ինչևէ, այս թեմայում կխոսենք վավերագրական կինոների մասին։

Երեկ դիտեցի *Earthlings – Երկրացիները*։
Մտածել է պետք...
 :Think: 







Որպես սկիզբ ասեմ.
Չնայած ճնշող կադրերին՝ հեղինակների հիմնական ասելիքը սահմանափակվում էր «եկեք միս չուտենք, որպեսզի կենդանիներին չսպանեն» կամ «ուժեղը չպիտի ոչնչացնի թույլին» պրիմիտիվ սկզբունքներով։

----------


## Հինատա

Իսկ դու համաձայն ե՞ս այդ սկզբունքին:

----------


## Askalaf

> Իսկ դու համաձայն ե՞ս այդ սկզբունքին:


Առաջինին չէ, իսկ երկրորդին այո, բայց ինչքան էլ համաձայն լինեմ կամ չլինեմ, մեկա բնության օրենքն է դա` թույլը կեր է դառնում ուժեղին  :Wink:

----------

